
The Power Structure of a Mexican Drug Cartel | Co.Design - ttunguz
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662638/infographic-of-the-day-the-power-structure-of-a-mexican-drug-cartel
======
cliffkuang
One of the best charts we've ever posted---says alot about how network
organization contributes to the spread terror. All kids of connections there.

------
lpcutler
JESUS

